# Vorratsdatenspeicherung vom 01.01.2008  (1&1)



## Petrusquelle (5 Januar 2009)

*Hallo,*

*folgendes stand in meiner Mahung von Opendownload, in der ich meinen falschen Namen anbegeben habe. (bin 1&1 Kunde)*

_Seit dem 01.01.2008 ist in Deutschland die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in Kraft getreten._
_Der Internetprovider trns-5d87891a.pool.einsundeins.de speichert die IP-Adresse 93.135.137.26 welche bei_
_der Anmeldung auf der Seite __www.opendownload.de__ übermittelt wurde._
_Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunkts (siehe Rechnung) ist es den_
_Ermittlungsbehörden möglich die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen._
_Sollte weiterhin kein Zahlungseingang erfolgen, behalten wir uns gerichtliche_
_Schritte vor._

*Ist das richtig? Also bis jetzt hab ich noch kein Wort von mir hören lassen und hab es auch nicht vor. Geschweige *
*denn zu zahlen...*

*MfG Severin*


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2009)

*AW: Vorratsdatenspeicherung vom 01.01.2008  (1&1)*



Petrusquelle schrieb:


> > _Unter Hinzuziehung des genauen Anmeldezeitpunkts (siehe Rechnung) ist es den_
> > _Ermittlungsbehörden möglich die Adresse des Anschlussinhabers festzustellen._


Das stimmt nicht! Die Ermittlungsbehörden bräuchten dazu einen richterlichen Beschluss, der jedoch nur bei "schweren" Straftaten ergehen darf. Dies hier ist nicht mal eine Lappalie!


----------

